
Evaluating product potential - kuisch
https://medium.com/@ASKuisch/evaluating-product-potential-61b8dd21ac#.9v2lv5efd
======
kuisch
Wrote this bit more as a way to structure my thoughts than anything else, but
let me know what you think. Open to any suggestions for improvement.

~~~
danieltillett
Not bad. You have basically broken value down into 3 components. Ultimately it
does not matter too much provided the total value offered is significant. Of
course finding a niche with a high total value that is not already being
occupied is hard.

